
The Royal Institution Christmas Lectures: How to Hack Your Home - neilellis
http://rigb.org/christmas-lectures/sparks-will-fly
======
dan1234
It's a bit sad that the Christmas Lectures have been relegated to BBC4, they
used to have a pretty prominent position in the Christmas schedule.

~~~
jameshart
Channels and schedules aren't really that relevant any more, though. They'll
be available on iPlayer, which is probably all that matters.

~~~
dan1234
I think you get more casual viewers when something is on a prime channel.

People who might not normally watch something with the word 'lecture' in it
would just skip over it in iPlayer might continue watching it if they run into
it as it's being broadcast and something interesting is happening.

~~~
amirmc
> _I think you get more casual viewers when something is on a prime channel._

This is how I first came across them as a child.

------
lifeisstillgood
I remember these as a kid, lectures from some professor guy (usually a guy)
and people in brown coats pushing in some bizarre experiment. It told me it
was ok, even a career, to be fiddling with stuff, wiring bits up or setting
fire to it, just experimenting. It was aimed at kids, amazingly had kids in
the audience and did not talk down or try to "entertain" them.

It is something I would like to see put on after a real crowd puller - such as
doctor who, almost a perfect companion show in fact.

My son asked me yesterday to read a (kids) encyclopaedia of science with him
because he wanted to learn. It was a great moment. Every kid has those
moments, and Even TV has a duty to support them.

------
ZanyProgrammer
An internet of things lecture seems like its more suited for a lightning talk
at a hackathon.

